# ResultSet: Erste Zeile ausgeben, Datensatz in String speiche



## Keine Panik (14. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Java-JDBC-Frage,

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, sind eigentlich auch ganz einfache Sachen, weiß halt nur nicht wie ich's machen soll.

Ich habe ein Resultset, was ich mir auch mir s.o.p( rs.getString(int)) ausgeben lassen kann, nun möchte ich nur die erste Zeile des rs ausgeben lassen, und diesen Wert dann z.B. in einem String speichern.

Danke schon mal 

Liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## SamHotte (14. Mrz 2006)

```
String s = rs.getString(deinIntWert);
System.out.println(s);
```
... oder verstehe ich die Frage falsch?


----------



## Keine Panik (14. Mrz 2006)

:cry: ou man bin ich doof

jaaa soo erstelle ich wohl einen String   

Aber wie kann ich nur die erste Zeile, der Daten, die im ResultSet gespeichert sind,
ausgeben?


 :bahnhof: 

Danke schonmal 

@SamHotte:

Sorry, das ich so dumme Fragen stelle


----------



## SamHotte (14. Mrz 2006)

1. kein Problem ;-)
2. Nur die erste Zeile: kein "while (rs.next)", sondern "if (rs.next)", dann gibt's keine Schleife.


----------



## Gast (14. Mrz 2006)

ok danke schön.

Ich denke ich habe vor lauter Code nichts mehr gesehen.

Danke nochmal.

Jens


----------



## DP (14. Mrz 2006)

die abfrage begrenzen. bringt ja nichts gigabytegroße resultsets durch die leitung zu blasen wenn man nur die erste row braucht.

z.b. bei mysql. mit limit


----------



## SamHotte (14. Mrz 2006)

@DP: stimmt natürlich, sorry - meins war eine Lösung für Faule


----------



## Keine Panik (15. Mrz 2006)

Oder so 

Jetzt muss ich die Klasse nurnoch irgendwie mit JSP verknüpfen,
weiß zwar noch net ganz wie, abe naja wozu gibts bücher 

Danke schön nochmal 

Jens


----------



## Keine PAnik (15. Mrz 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String s = rs.getString(deinIntWert);
> System.out.println(s);
> ```
> ... oder verstehe ich die Frage falsch?



Habe da doch noch eine frage 

wie bekomme ich die Strings für andere Klassen zugänglich, denn sie befinden sich ja in dem Try block und sobald der beendet wird, kann ich die Strings auch nicht mehr ausgeben =(

 :? 

Ich weiß, dumme Anfänger fragen.

Aber ihr habt ja auch nicht programmieren an einem Tag erlernt, odeR? 

Bis dann 

Jens


----------



## SamHotte (15. Mrz 2006)

Den String bspw. als Attribut deklarieren und eine Zugriffsmethode schreiben


----------



## Keine Panik (15. Mrz 2006)

Ich glaube ich sollte mal ein ordentliches Java buch lesen 

Dankeeeee

Gruß Jens


----------



## SamHotte (15. Mrz 2006)

Jepp. Zum Beispiel das hier.


----------



## Keine Panik (15. Mrz 2006)

Ein buch was ich kenne 

Vielleicht sollte ich das Buch mal richtig lesen und nicht immer im Index suchen 

Bis dann mal

Jens


----------



## Keine Panik (15. Mrz 2006)

Problem gelöst.

Thema kann gelöscht werden, da fragen nicht wirklich zum thema passen und bestimmt keiner aus diesen Sachen lernen wird .

Dankeschön, Jens


----------

